# Autologin unter embedded Linux



## Huemler (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich arbeite mit embedded Linux auf einem Board.
Für dieses Board habe ich nun ein C-File geschrieben.
Bisher habe ich mich mittels HyperTerminal oder auch minicom über die serielle Schnittstelle mit dem Board verbunden.
Wenn ich das Board dann gestartet habe musste ich ein Login und ein Password eingeben.
Dies ist aber nun mein Problem.
Da bei der Endanwendung kein PC oder ähnliches am Board angeschlossen wird, sondern ein Datenfunkgerät, muss ich die Anmeldung automatisch machen.
Ich muss es also schaffen dass ich beim Start des Boards automatisch als root angemeldet werde.
Ich weiß, das ein autologin unter Linuxfreunden garnicht gern gesehen ist.
Das habe ich gemerkt als ich vorher in Google nach einer Lösung gesucht habe, hier kam nämlich immer nur als Antwort, dass man diese Frage nicht beantworten würde weil es einem Selbstmord gleich kommen würde.

Nur ist es bei mir ja nicht mein Hostrechner, sondern mein embedded Linux Image auf meinem Board, bei dem ich einen autologin realisieren möchte.
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp oder eine Lösung wo und was ich verändern muss um mein Ziel zu erreichen?
Wenn jemand eine Lösung hat und aus irgendwelchen Prinzipien die Lösung eines autologins unter Linux nicht öffentlich machen möchte, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich vielleicht über eine PN eine Lösung oder einen Tipp bekommen könnte.

Danke schonmal im vorraus
Huemler


----------

